# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Πηδαει το CD player

## Phatt

Εχει εδω και αρκετο διαστημα, το πολυαγαπημενο μου cd player(Marantz CD-63SE), αρχισε να πηδαει με το παραμικρο.Πηδαει σε δισκακια με ελαχιστες γρατζουνιες, πολλες φορες ψιλοπηδαει και σε καινουρια.Το κανει και σε γνησια αλλα και σε αντεγραμμενα CD.Το ανοιξα και καθαρισα το "ματι" με μια μπατονετα, ασχετα που φαινοταν καθαρο, αλλα το προβλημα συνεχιζει.Παμε για αλλαγη στο "ματι";

----------


## A-tech

Μπορεί να έχει σκόνη και κάτω απο τον φακό. Υπάρχουν μέσα κάτοπτρα που αντανακλούν τη δέσμη σε διάφορες γωνίες, έως ότου να καταλήξει στο laser. Βέβαια αν αποσυναρμολογηθεί ο φακός χαλάνε οι εστιακές αποστάσεις. Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς να προκληθούν προβλήματα είναι να καθαριστεί και εσωτερικά. Πάρε ένα κυπελάκι, γέμισέ το με ΑΖΑΧ / αυτό για τα τζάμια (είναι δοκιμασμένο χρόνια ότι δεν αλλοιώνει την πλακέτα και ότι δεν καταστρέφει τίποτα σε αυτή) και βούτηξε μέσα ολόκληρη την κεφαλή. Ανακίνησε την κεφαλή ελαφριά μέσα στο καθαριστικό ώστε να παρασυρθούν οι σκόνες που ίσως να έχει. Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει εφόσον είσαι αντιστατικά γειωμένος. Έπειτα άφησε το κρεμασμένο να στεγνώσει για κανα δύο ημέρες. Κρέμασε το πιάνοντάς το με κροκοδειλάκι που θα καταλήγει σε αντιστατικό καλώδιο καθώς οι κεφαλές είναι ευαίσθητες (ή απλά να παρεμβάλλεται το καλώδιο με εσωτερική αντίσταση 1ΜΩ δια μέσου της γείωσης). Γενικά να χρησιμοποιήσεις αντιστατικής προστασία μέχρι να κουμπώσεις ξανά όλα τα καλώδια κατα την τοποθέτηση. Αν δεν είναι πρόβλημα σκόνης και έχει φθαρεί η κεφαλή για άλλους λόγους τότε θα πας σε καινούρια. Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξες και άλλη φορά κεφαλή, σε μία καινούρια μην ξεχάσεις να απορροφήσεις το καλάι που υπάρχει σε δύο επαφές για την αντιστατική της προστασία πριν απο τη χρήση. Αυτό να γίνει αφού κουμπώσεις πάλι πρώτα τα καλώδια. Εφόσον όμως φαινόταν καθαρό απο πάνω, σίγουρα θα έχει πολύ λιγότερη σκόνη απο μέσα και γι΄αυτό ίσως να μην έχεις αποτελέσματα. Πάντως σε συσκευές που δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα κεφαλές, είναι η μόνη δοκιμή που μπορεί να γίνει.

----------

αλπινιστης (14-05-12), eebabs2000 (14-05-12), supermanboy (16-05-12)

----------


## Phatt

Αποστολη ευχαριστω.Σε πρωτη φαση θα δω ποιο μοντελο φοραει και αν ειναι ευκολο να βρεθει και σε τη τιμη.Αν βρισκεται και ειναι φτηνη δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασια.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ γιατι τα περισσοτερα που κυκλοφορουν,για να μην πω ολα,ειναι πολυ κακης ποιοτητας και μπορει να βγουν πιο <<πηδηχτα>>απο το παλιο!!!

----------


## Phatt

Δε θα παω για ιμιτασιον, μονο γνησιο.

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Παναγιώτη ,η κεφαλή του Marantz CD-63SE, είναι της Philips και αν δεν κάνω λάθος ,ο κωδικός της είναι  CDM 12,1 ή VAM 12,1 .Αν δεν βρείς ,κάνε και μια ερώτηση σε μαγαζιά / αντιπροσώπους της Philips ( π.χ. Χάρης Βασιλειάδης στην Καλλιθέα - Αθήνα  2109565298 ).

----------

patent61 (15-05-12), Phatt (15-05-12)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εδω ειναι και το service manual
http://www.diyparadise.com/CD43_53_6...ice_Manual.pdf

----------

Phatt (15-05-12)

----------


## FILMAN

Αν όντως φοράει CDM12.1 (είναι ισοδύναμη με τις VAM1201 και VAM1202) μη το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου, πάρε μια καινούρια (έχει γύρω στα 15€) και περιλαμβάνει και τα 2 μοτέρ.

----------

ezizu (15-05-12), Phatt (15-05-12)

----------


## ezizu

Όντως Φίλλιπε, το τσέκαρα, αυτή φοράει , και πολύ σωστά αυτά που αναφέρεις για τις κεφαλές.Όντως έιναι αντίστοιχες  μεταξύ τους και σαν εξάρτημα δεν είναι μόνο το οπτικό ( laser ),αλλά όλος ο μηχανισμός της κεφαλής, μαζί με τα 2 μοτέρ ( traverse motor και spindle motor ).

----------

Phatt (15-05-12)

----------


## radiomario

> Εχει εδω και αρκετο διαστημα, το πολυαγαπημενο μου cd player(Marantz CD-63SE), αρχισε να πηδαει με το παραμικρο.Πηδαει σε δισκακια με ελαχιστες γρατζουνιες, πολλες φορες ψιλοπηδαει και σε καινουρια.Το κανει και σε γνησια αλλα και σε αντεγραμμενα CD.Το ανοιξα και καθαρισα το "ματι" με μια μπατονετα, ασχετα που φαινοταν καθαρο, αλλα το προβλημα συνεχιζει.Παμε για αλλαγη στο "ματι";


 σαν τελευταια προσπαθεια προτου αλλαξεις laser ,δοκιμασε το εξης .καθαρισε το laser με μπλε οινοπνευμα ,στη συνεχεια βαλε να παιξει ενα cd ,σημειωσε καπου σε ποιο χρονικο σημειο το cd κολλαει -  πηδαει ,αφου βγαλεις την συσκευη απο το ρευμα ,και βλεποντας το πισω μερος της συσκευης με ενα μικρο κατσαβιδακι γυρνας την πλαστικη βιδουλα του laser λιγο αριστερα ,αν παλι πηδαει παλι λιγο αριστερα αν τερματισει και πηδαει παλι  πας πλεον για νεο laser.προσωπικα το εχω κανει σε 2 cd player πριν απο 3 χρονια και παιζουν μεχρι σημερα αψογα

----------

Phatt (15-05-12)

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Αν όντως φοράει CDM12.1 (είναι ισοδύναμη με τις VAM1201 και VAM1202) μη το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου, πάρε μια καινούρια (έχει γύρω στα 15€) και περιλαμβάνει και τα 2 μοτέρ.


Αυτα ειναι ωραιοτατες μαϊμουδες ,αν δεν θελετε να χασετε τα λεφτα σας μη τα εμπιστευεστε.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτα ειναι ωραιοτατες μαϊμουδες ,αν δεν θελετε να χασετε τα λεφτα σας μη τα εμπιστευεστε.


Πίστεψέ με, όταν είναι καινούρια παίζουν πολύ καλύτερα από τις μαμίσιες μεν, γερασμένες δε κεφαλές...

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Πίστεψέ με, όταν είναι καινούρια παίζουν πολύ καλύτερα από τις μαμίσιες μεν, γερασμένες δε κεφαλές...


Βρε Φιλλιπα την τελευταια φορα που αγορασα τετοιες ,εδω και δυο χρονια περιπου,απογοητευτηκα τελειως.
Ηταν περα για περα απαραδεκτες ευτυχως που ο πωλητης ,λογω του οτι ειμαι χρονια πελατης,δεχτηκε να τις παρει πισω.Μαλιστα ειχα παρει δυο ,για ενα διπλο deck,και ευτυχως που δεχτηκε.Μου ειπε μαλιστα ο ιδιος οτι εχει συνεχως παραπονα απο ολους τους πελατες.
Αλλα το προβλημα δεν αφορα μονο τον συγκεκριμενο τυπο.Πανε χρονια που σταματησα ν'αλλαζω κεφαλες εκτος και αν βρω γνησιες που να συμφερει.Παλια θυμαμαι αλλαζαμε σωρηδων χωρις κανενα προβλημα .Πηγαιναν τελεια ,απο ενα σημειο ομως και περα......αστα να πανε .Εξ'αλλου ακομα και με το ματι φαινεται η συνεχης υποβαθμιση της ποιοτητας κατασκευης.

----------


## eloxim

καλησπερα γιαννης τρελος επιστημονας 108 fm
αν μπορέσεις να γυρισεις  λιγο το ποτενσιόμετρο το μικρουλικο που υπαρχει πισω στο ματι,
πολυ ελαχιστα, θα παρει ζωη το ματακι τουλαχιστον για 1 χρονο

----------


## Phatt

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους, οι πληροφοριες και η βοηθεια σας ειναι περα καθε προσδοκιας!

----------


## east electronics

προσοχη σωστα σου ειπαν οτι 8 στις 10 κεφαλες που κυκλοφορουν για αυτο το μηχανημα ειναι ΓΤΠ η ΤΠΚ θελει πολυ προσοχη

----------


## FILMAN

> Βρε Φιλλιπα την τελευταια φορα που αγορασα τετοιες ,εδω και δυο χρονια περιπου,απογοητευτηκα τελειως.
> Ηταν περα για περα απαραδεκτες ευτυχως που ο πωλητης ,λογω του οτι ειμαι χρονια πελατης,δεχτηκε να τις παρει πισω.Μαλιστα ειχα παρει δυο ,για ενα διπλο deck,και ευτυχως που δεχτηκε.Μου ειπε μαλιστα ο ιδιος οτι εχει συνεχως παραπονα απο ολους τους πελατες.
> Αλλα το προβλημα δεν αφορα μονο τον συγκεκριμενο τυπο.Πανε χρονια που σταματησα ν'αλλαζω κεφαλες εκτος και αν βρω γνησιες που να συμφερει.Παλια θυμαμαι αλλαζαμε σωρηδων χωρις κανενα προβλημα .Πηγαιναν τελεια ,απο ενα σημειο ομως και περα......αστα να πανε .Εξ'αλλου ακομα και με το ματι φαινεται η συνεχης υποβαθμιση της ποιοτητας κατασκευης.


Πρόκειται για την πιο πολυπληθή κεφαλή που έχω αλλάξει στη ζωή μου! Μόνο στην τελευταία αλλαγή αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα: ο στρογγυλός δίσκος του spindle μοτέρ πάνω στον οποίο πατάει το CD όταν γυρνάει ήταν στραβοκατασκευασμένος, και όταν γύρναγε, έβρισκε στα ακίνητα τμήματα του μηχανισμού. Τον έβγαλα, έβαλα στην θέση του τον αντίστοιχο της χαλασμένης κεφαλής, και τέλος.

Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα στα καινούρια κομμάτια είναι γενικότερο...

----------

